# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Zeytinyağında büyük numara

## bozok

*Zeytinyağında büyük numara*



Toplantıya elinde üç şişe ile çıkan zeytinyağı sanayicisi yaklaşan tehlikeye dikkat çekti

Ege Bölgesi Sanayi Odası Yağ Sanayi Meslek Komitesi Meclis üyesi Nejat üzduran, sahte zeytinyağını eylül ayı meclis toplantısında teşhir etti. Meclis toplantısında konuyla ilgili söz alan Nejat üzduran, pet şişelere koyduğu üç farklı yağ çeşidini alarak kürsüye çıktı. Kendisinin satın aldığı zeytinyağlarını TARİşğte test ettirdiğini ve gerçek zeytinyağı olmadığını belgelediğini aktaran üzduran, sahte zeytinyağcılığın hem üreticiye, hem tüketiciye zarar verdiğine dikkat çekti ve bunu yapanları ğhırsızğ olarak niteledi. üzduran, gerçek zeytinyağını ayırt etmenin yollarını da anlattığı konuşmasında şöyle dedi, ğRestoranda sorduğunuzda ğAyvalıkğtan hacı amcamız getiriyorğ diyorlar. Evet çok doğru, hacı amca getiriyor ama, zeytinyağı diye ne getiriyor? Bunu kontrol etmiyorlar. Gıda müfettişi gibi, üstümüze vazifeymiş gibi koşturuyoruz, bazı bilgiler ediniyoruz. şurada üç çeşit yağ var. Bunların iki tanesi sahte. Bir tanesi yüzde 100 kanola yağı, bir diğeri çiçek yağı, diğeri de zeytinyağı. üç tane zeytinyağı şişesi var elimde. üçü de zeytinyağı diye piyasada satılıyor. Açık tenekede pazarda satılıyor, bunlar restoranlarda sizin tarafınızdan yeniliyor, içiliyorğ dedi.

Konuşmasında, eskiden Basmaneğde ğbul karayı, al parayığ diye üçkağıtçılıkla vatandaşları dolandıranları hatırlatan üzduran şöyle devam etti, ğBasmaneğde yaşayanlar bilirler. Eskiden ğbul karayı al parayığ derlerdi. üç tane iskambil kağıdı, bir tanesi kara, iki tanesi kırmızı, ğbul karayı al parayı.ğ Anadoluğdan gelen saf vatandaşlarımızı kandırırlardı. şimdi teknoloji değiştikçe kandırmanın da metodu değişmiş. Biz bunun farkına vardık. Esas iş burada. Eskiden tağşiş olayı vardı. Zeytinyağına çiçek yağ, fındık yağı ve benzeri yağlar karıştırılırdı. Biz bunu tağşiş olarak bilirdik. Bunlarla mücadele ederdik. Artık işler o kadar değişmiş ki, tağşiş de bitmiş boyama başlamış.ğ Meclis üyelerine açıkta ve markasız zeytinyağ almamalarını öneren üzduran, restoranlarda yemek yiyenlerin de mutlaka yağın menşeini sorması gerektiğini söyledi. ğBunları kontrol etmezseniz bu hırsızlar cebimizdeki paraları böyle çalıyorlarğ diye konuştu.


27.09.2011 21:28 / *VATAN


*

----------

